

Cue: A different approach towards gestural icons - madbicyclist
http://somerandomdude.com/work/cue/

======
nix
A standard here would be very welcome, though I still haven't seen anything
I'd call intuitive. Visually distinguishing tap, double-tap, and "long press"
is pretty difficult.

The Open Exhibits Gesture Library is another option. It looks like they broke
the old link at <http://openexhibits.org/gesturelibrary> but you can see an
example gesture at <http://openexhibits.org/support/gestures/35/two-finger-
scale> and click around for the rest.

The Cue icons will be clearer at small point sizes, but if you have enough
pixels the (mostly) graceful hands in the Open Exhibits library feel more
appealing than Cue's big fingernail.

